# Star Wars on a banjo



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2007)

Who would have thought...?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI-Hh94RFLI"]YouTube - Man Plays An Awesome Star Wars Theme Tune On His Banjo[/ame]


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, now I think I've seen it all.


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ditto. I must say, you could definately tell it was Star Wars. Not bad for a banjo.


----------



## govols (Aug 22, 2007)

Not bad at all.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 22, 2007)

So John V. plays the banjo as well as the guitar. Way to go John. I want to here the Darth Vader march theme next.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, being from the South and all, I sort of have a natural affinity for banjo music... 

Hope y'all enjoyed it too.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 22, 2007)

The facial expression at the end made me chuckle.


----------



## Devin (Aug 22, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I want to here the Darth Vader march theme next.



I was thinking the same thing while listening to it. I used to be able to play it on guitar myself. I shall have to look it up again sometime and relearn it for fun.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 22, 2007)

Imperial March on classical guitar:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVvlFdQC-aI"]YouTube - Star Wars-Imperial March in Classical Guitar by Rioseco[/ame]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2007)

I prefer this one for the Imperial March.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_WERPN8KO8"]YouTube - Star Wars-Imperial March[/ame]


----------

